# Davey P goes upmarket.... (Warning: Porsche content!)



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about treating myself to a Porsche before my 60th birthday (in March) so I went to have a look at a Boxster at a garage in Norwich yesterday "just out of interest"....... I think you can all probably guess what happened next! :laughing2dw:



I'll be picking it up on Tuesday 5th November after it's had an MOT and service. The garage have also agreed to complete any work that comes up as advisories on the MOT (knowing my luck, it will pass 1st time without needing any repairs :tongue: ). They gave me a fair P/X deal on the Beetle, and the Porsche was already very keenly priced thanks to a lack of service history with the car, which I think would put most buyers off. However, condition both inside and out seems really good, all electrics worked fine (including the electric roof), and it drove beautifully on the test drive, so I am happy to take a punt on it.

To say I am excited would be an understatement :yahoo:

I'll write a bit more after I've collected the car and give my first impressions on the two hour drive back home.

Any comments or helpful advice welcome, as always :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Good oh ! Enjoy it. You'll need to equip yourself with a suitable mechanical watch, and proper gloves.










:thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats Davey - looking very nice indeed - bet you'll be too excited to sleep for the next week or so. Look forward to hearing what you think of it :thumbs_up: :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> Congrats Davey - looking very nice indeed - bet you'll be too excited to sleep for the next week or so. Look forward to hearing what you think of it :thumbs_up: :clap:


 Cheers fella, I must admit I didn't sleep very well last night :laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice looking car - I ran the reg through the govt. MOT site - did you do the same? It shows the last advisories and the fact it isn't MOT'd, since April 2019? Not sure the test drive would have been legal but I'm no lawman 

Enjoy your new car!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself to a Porsche before my 60th birthday...


 Why not, we are only here once!

Even better when paired with a nice 'German mechanical' timepiece, IMHO. 

Enjoy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice one sir,enjoy it .


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Well done! Looks like a cracker.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself to a Porsche before my 60th birthday


 I just knew you were a classy guy.. :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Why not, we are only here once!
> 
> Even better when paired with a nice 'German mechanical' timepiece, IMHO.
> 
> ...


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks well, because it sounds like a fair deal I will drop the Yorkshire war cry of OWMUCH and just say enjoy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a Fiat 500 when I retired! Enjoy the car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I got a Fiat 500 when I retired! Enjoy the car! :thumbsup:


 Also a great car mate, so there's no shame in that :thumbs_up: I've had Fiat 500's a few times when I have hired cars, and they are great fun to drive, even the basic models. The 500 Abarth is quite possibly the most fun you can have with your trousers on... They gave me an Abarth convertible as a free upgrade in Austria once, and it was bloody brilliant :notworthy:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@Davey P congratulations on you purchase I've had s 924 and a 944 so the 911 in on my 50th birthday list a few years away yet , enjoy getting those golden locks blowing in the wind buddy


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice one davey


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> I've had s 924 and a 944 so the 911 in on my 50th birthday list a few years away yet


 I had the 185 HP 924 with the 2.3 Oettinger kit while serving in Germany. The base engine was quite anemic even by yesterday's standards. It did manage 220 kph on a long stretch of the A-5 but as a polite Canadian, I stayed mostly in the right lane. he he he... :laugh:

Circa 1980 Orschweir/Malhberg


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Also a great car mate, so there's no shame in that :thumbs_up: I've had Fiat 500's a few times when I have hired cars, and they are great fun to drive, even the basic models. The 500 Abarth is quite possibly the most fun you can have with your trousers on... They gave me an Abarth convertible as a free upgrade in Austria once, and it was bloody brilliant :notworthy:


 To be honest, I only had it because it was the late M-I-L's and Sheila wanted to keep it in the family. It's 6 years old, and she had it from new but only did 15k miles. I was a bit sceptical at first, but the lively 1200cc engine is plenty fast enough for an old fogey like me, it's got all the bells and whistles, only £30 a year to tax and does God knows how many miles to the gallon. My two lads take the pee, but I don't really care...I'm not looking for qudos or trying to promote an image at my advanced years...I just want a car that goes from A to B and back again in reasonable comfort...which the Fiat does admirably. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

not sure I would have taken the gamble on one without service history :scared: , goes against all recommendation's when buying this type of car but so does buying certain watches so hey,and I might think about taking a extended warranty out too ,but if its what you have always wanted then what the hell ,like alan says , here but once , hope M.O.T goes well ,n joy fella

deano

p.s is it a 2.7 or 3.2 , 3.2 are better ones?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

So, you're going by the name of Toad P now? :thumbsup:






Seriously, very nice! :king:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> p.s is it a 2.7 or 3.2 ?


 Doesn't matter, Deano.

The fact that it is has a *mechanical* ICE is the only important issue here. :thumbs_up:

PORSCHE don't plan on producing battery/electrical powered Boxster's till 2022.

:tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself to a Porsche before my 60th birthday (in March) so I went to have a look at a Boxster at a garage in Norwich yesterday "just out of interest"....... I think you can all probably guess what happened next! :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ive had a a few Porsches and to be fair they've been the most enjoyable cars ive had, not had a boxster, mine were older ones started with a 924S and moved onto a 928s2 and then 928s4...I expect in comparison with a 928 that the Boxster will be less painful come service time...As far as no history is concerned as long as its had oil changes everything should be fine on a 57 plate...as all else should be normal wear and tear and not serviceable....with one important thing...the coolant check when it was done and if theres no history at all get it done. My 928S4 had no history it had been a finance repo and the previous owner to me had borrowed 65 grand on it in 1991...transferring it into his company name just before it went bump in 2002 for 20k...there was no history because when it got towed they didnt get the books. Never the less it had been well maintained...it happens with Porsches. I contacted the liquidators and got the history books and the v5 for his private plate! Enjoy it mate ;-)

theres nothing massively worrying in the mot failure history.



wrenny1969 said:


> Nice looking car - I ran the reg through the govt. MOT site - did you do the same? It shows the last advisories and the fact it isn't MOT'd, since April 2019? Not sure the test drive would have been legal but I'm no lawman
> 
> Enjoy your new car!


 if i had a penny for ever illegal test drive ive done...phew i'd be loaded and i am a lawman lol :biggrin: Laws there to be broken...dont get caught.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, I really appreciate your encouragement :thumbs_up:

I joined the Boxster forum today, and they seem like a friendly bunch with plenty of helpful advice, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys, I really appreciate your encouragement :thumbs_up:
> 
> I joined the Boxster forum today, and they seem like a friendly bunch with plenty of helpful advice, so that's pretty cool.


 join pcgb (porsche club great britian) mate its a good club and monthly magazine, ive some concours trophies off them. Really good fun, we once met on the M62 to go upto Harewood for a show and one lad was upset as trying to keep up with the leaders he saw 110 at some point...im sure he meant the time on his watch. I was at the back obviously and doing 72.

its worth the 50 quid a year or so for the window sticker alone...especially come sales time club cars are always liked.

https://www.porscheclubgb.com/

i'll dig some pics out tomorrow of my s4 at chatsworth where it won car of show in 2005.

ive found a few on a google search this is my first 928 with my by then mums 924 at our old house in Reedley Burnley

[IMG alt="Image result for porsche 928 nigelp" data-ratio="75.00"]https://live.staticflickr.com/4675/39687552014_23d16602a9_k.jpg[/IMG]

@Davey P found it this is chatsworth and my 928s4 in about 1995 its worth going to the shows with pcgb the black 911 turbo behind mine 28 was stunning though the bloke was a dick...did i mention that you tend to get that with porsche lol! Its a bit like rolex @BondandBigM being the exception there to prove the rule eh mate :biggrin:

[IMG alt="Image result for thewatchforum porsche nigelp" data-ratio="75.00"]https://live.staticflickr.com/4770/38587817170_245eb0d09b_k.jpg[/IMG]

@Davey P found it this is chatsworth and my 928s4 in about edit 2005! its worth going to the shows with pcgb the black 911 turbo behind mine 28 was stunning though the bloke was a dick...did i mention that you tend to get that with porsche lol! Its a bit like rolex @BondandBigM being the exception there to prove the rule eh mate :biggrin:

[IMG alt="Image result for thewatchforum porsche nigelp" data-ratio="75.00"]https://live.staticflickr.com/4770/38587817170_245eb0d09b_k.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

must go now a jensen interceptor sp is doing my head in...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lovely looking car Davey enjoy the drive with a big grin on your face.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Your neighbours will think you've squashed your beetle down! :biggrin:

Not really, I love Porsches. I'm very jealous mate! Well done and enjoy.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you get the car today @Davey P? All good? more pics pls.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> Did you get the car today @Davey P? All good? more pics pls.


 No mate, I'm collecting it tomorrow, and am very excited :yahoo:

I'll post some pics on here when I get it home, but in the meantime here's the original eBay advert that prompted me to go and have a look at the car "just out of interest..." :tongue:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Porsche-Boxster-2-7-987-2dr-/283512897397?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wlOJQ78iAHM92JDTwcTGck1I01s%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Davey P said:


> No mate, I'm collecting it tomorrow, and am very excited :yahoo:
> 
> I'll post some pics on here when I get it home, but in the meantime here's the original eBay advert that prompted me to go and have a look at the car "just out of interest..." :tongue:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Porsche-Boxster-2-7-987-2dr-/283512897397?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wlOJQ78iAHM92JDTwcTGck1I01s%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


 Hope it goes well tomorrow - weather in Norwich tomorrow is sunny intervals 8 until 4


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Did you get the car today @Davey P? All good? more pics pls.


 tomorrow is porsche day mate... :wicked: weve all been there and they are better for you than 40 cigs a day...








wrenny1969 said:


> Hope it goes well tomorrow - weather in Norwich tomorrow is sunny intervals 8 until 4


 its ok its not an e28 m5 mate or 1980 635....

oh but if...

[IMG alt="Image result for e28 m5" data-ratio="66.63"]https://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/BMW-E28-M5-1-830x553.jpg[/IMG]



lewjamben said:


> Your neighbours will think you've squashed your beetle down! :biggrin:


 it could be worse im tending with one of these.

and rust






@BondandBigM it sounds like that until all the fuel leaks out which takes about 20 mins on a tank. and 40 mins when the carb floats are ok.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> tomorrow is porsche day mate... :wicked: weve all been there and they are better for you than 40 cigs a day...


 Being Conservative I like the fact Porsche are linked to the 3rd Reich, just kidding :nono: far too left wing for me.

Joking apart, Porsche are interesting cars, I've never owned one, but I'd probably like to :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Being Conservative I like the fact Porsche are linked to the 3rd Reich, just kidding :nono: far too left wing for me.
> 
> Joking apart, Porsche are interesting cars, I've never owned one, but I'd probably like to :thumbsup:


 ive 2 928's a 924 and a 964 911 natzi slot car under my belt. 928s are something else vice like sledge hammer attack.

especially the s2

and my favourite was perfect and only cost 3 grand in 2004 and did 16 k miles in 6 months on paid travel expenses off then nhs

53p a mile theres a tory organisation for the top knobs

here it is

[IMG alt="Image result for nigelp porsche 928 s2" data-ratio="56.25"]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181207/1808e3320101150974700f699170c93d.jpg[/IMG]

im a right wing tory ******* like you too mate it pays you see.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

when I was on the autobahns in my 330ci - we'd stopped for petrol and there was this strange sound like a focker wolf at full tilt - we saw it pass and it was either a Cayman or a Boxter with pedal to the metal. Impressive.

A trip to Germany with a car capable of high speeds is a must and they sell little fun sized Jagermeisters at the tills in petrol stations.

Here's my vid - 8 years ago - my brother was driving because the car had some tramlining issues and I had a hangover. Think he's wearing his tag F1 quartz.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> when I was on the autobahns in my 330ci - we'd stopped for petrol and there was this strange sound like a focker wolf at full tilt - we saw it pass and it was either a Cayman or a Boxter with pedal to the metal. Impressive.
> A trip to Germany with a car capable of high speeds is a must and they sell little fun sized Jagermeisters at the tills in petrol stations.
> Here's my vid - 8 years ago - my brother was driving because the car had some tramlining issues and I had a hangover. Think he's wearing his tag F1 quartz.


Looks good mate....wheres Dave...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Thats good going e46 330i 155mph shows how quick they are and stable

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

When i had my 635csi i remeber being followed by a v12 xjs. Way back in the early 1990s. He wasnt pushing me, but after a while the 6 just started to feel a bit uneasy...i pulled over and the v12 jag passed my bm like i was stood still.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> Looks good mate....wheres Dave...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Do you mean where's @Davey P? Maybe he's hurtling down an autobahn with a fun sized bottle of Jagermeister :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Do you mean where's @Davey P? Maybe he's hurtling down an autobahn with a fun sized bottle of Jagermeister


 ive never driven on an autobahn and obviously the fastest ive ever been in the uk is 72mph. But i know a bloke who once covered 350 miles in 3h40m in a jag xj40 3.6...alledgedly. yeh im sure davey will be along soon we a grin from ear to ear. He wont beable to get through the forum door.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> Thats good going e46 330i 155mph shows how quick they are and stable


 It's limited to 155mph - the auto box might be 154 mph but I'd put in high octane fuel and it was on a downhill stretch :biggrin: plus I weigh less than 20kg which is the weight they normally test with on passenger seat.

Stable with the right tyres - Bridgestone uni direction tyres were awful for tramlining I switched to Conti's and very stable since.

I had one of these in the boot given we were passing through Bastogne


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> fastest ive ever been in the uk is 72mph


 I may, allegedly, have had an XJS up to 140 on the M5. In the 1970s sometime. Not for long. My foot slipped, honest. Anyway, it was justified. I had to show some nitwit manager from Austin Morris what a real car felt like. :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I may, allegedly, have had an XJS up to 140 on the M5. In the 1970s sometime. Not for long. My foot slipped, honest. Anyway, it was justified. I had to show some nitwit manager from Austin Morris what a real car felt like. :biggrin:


 i had a v12 xjs in 1995 it was a 1987 on a d reg with a fair bit of filler in it, but a lovely car in ice blue with navy leather i paid 4 grand for it, i swapped my beemer for it and have to say ive never had a car that was so easy to drive fast on the motorway it was silent utterly smooth and held the road superbly. At the time i used to have it serviced at mead in blackburn the jag main dealer and the chap in charge had to go to london for a knee op and he took himself in one of their v12 xjs's he was there in what seemed no time, and when his secretary asked him how fast he had been going he said 'buck and a quarter all the way' he was canadian @BlueKnightwill be able to tell us what he meant in mph...it just shows how easy over long distances those jags were. You could get out of one after driving 300 mile and feel fine, better in fact than even the modern top germans now, nothing cosseted like one.



wrenny1969 said:


> It's limited to 155mph - the auto box might be 154 mph but I'd put in high octane fuel and it was on a downhill stretch :biggrin: plus I weigh less than 20kg which is the weight they normally test with on passenger seat.
> 
> Stable with the right tyres - Bridgestone uni direction tyres were awful for tramlining I switched to Conti's and very stable since.
> 
> I had one of these in the boot given we were passing through Bastogne


 i had p zeros on the 330d which felt good, i did like that car even better as a petrol


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> @BlueKnightwill be able to tell us what he meant in mph.


 125 MPH. :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> 125 MPH. :yes:


 thank you Sir :yes: it wasnt me officer.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> thank you Sir :yes: it wasnt me officer.


 I deny it too. It wasn't my car. I was just testing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I deny it too. It wasn't my car. I was just testing it.


Its ok mate its mike hes a good cop hes one of us. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

We seem to have a thread ending in Jaguar and BMW but no Porsche...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> We seem to have a thread ending in Jaguar and BMW but no Porsche...


 Porsche.

:tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Getting back on topic...........

I had a brilliant 2 hour drive back from the dealer in Norwich yesterday, and my new pride and joy is safely home. Ladies and gentlemen, may I present......... Er.......... Oh, hang on, I haven't got a name for it yet :laughing2dw: :



It's a 2007 Porsche Boxster with 2.7 engine and 5 speed manual 'box. Mileage is 80,000, and condition appears to be excellent inside and out. Spec is fairly standard, with all the usual toys, electric roof/windows/mirrors, air con, black leather seats, and a standard OEM Porsche stereo system.

First impressions are great. This is a seriously well made car that looks, sounds, and goes very well indeed. The interior is spot on, and it's surprisingly comfortable and easy to drive, with nicely weighted steering and brakes that give plenty of feedback. Gear change is quite precise, it slots into every gear nicely, and is not sloppy or loose. I didn't push it too hard because I had Ruthie in the car, and she's a very nervous passenger (understatement! :laughing2dw: ) but I could tell that the 6 cylinder engine has got plenty of grunt when you need it. I think I'm going to enjoy this one :yahoo:

Here's a quick rear view:



The alloys are 17"s and look to be in pretty decent condition all round. I'm changing the tyres straight away though, because they're mismatched brands (in fact, there are 3 different brands, and the fronts are the wrong size anyway...) and I like to have the brands all matching, even though front and rear are different sizes. It's just an OCD thing. I've ordered a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics, no expense will be spared on this bad boy! Actually, thanks to their relatively small size, the cost was quite reasonable at £549.08 for the set, which I thought was pretty good. I'm hoping to have them fitted on Friday if they can get a set by then. I'll also have the tracking checked and adjusted at the same time, just for my own peace of mind.

So there you have it, my first Porsche at the ripe old age of 59, I think we can safely say it's a mid life crisis...... 

I will add more ramblings and photos on here in future, to save clogging up any other threads with my random drivel...

Oh, I nearly forgot, as it was such a special day I decided to wear a very special watch for the occasion:



Any comments, advice, or general abuse welcome, obviously :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> ripe old age of 59, I think we can safely say it's a *mid life *crisis......


 *Only just :tongue: *

Genuinely pleased for you, Dave.

Enjoy life while we can, we are only here once.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks great next to the MR2 - which really are similar in shape in so many ways. Just one cautionary note those tyres might be great for your car and might not - some tyre brands really don't suit some cars for no real reason and can adversely affect drive, and it's not always related to the quality of the tyre. I'd simply say check your tyre choice on the Porsche forums to see what others say :thumbsup:

Enjoy!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations @Davey P a great car indeed !!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> Looks great next to the MR2 - which really are similar in shape in so many ways. Just one cautionary note those tyres might be great for your car and might not - some tyre brands really don't suit some cars for no real reason and can adversely affect drive, and it's not always related to the quality of the tyre. I'd simply say check your tyre choice on the Porsche forums to see what others say :thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy!


 Cheers mate, I have already checked with the guys on Boxa.net about the tyres before I ordered a set, and the Eagle F1's were recommended by several members, so that's good enough for me. Also, they are "N" rated, which means they're specifically developed for Porsche cars :yahoo:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice one MR P!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Cracking looking car @Davey P enjoy, and congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Turpinr said:


> Cracking looking car @Davey P enjoy, and congratulations :thumbsup:


 Thanks mate, I am definitely going to enjoy this one :yahoo:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


>





Nigelp said:


> thank you Sir :yes: it wasnt me officer.


 That's what I said but

Unfortunately they did have some evidence to the contrary












:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

@Davey P

looks tidy

Enjoy


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/0
> 
> @Davey P found it this is chatsworth and my 928s4 in about edit 2005! its worth going to the shows with pcgb the black 911 turbo behind mine 28 was stunning though the bloke was a dick...did i mention that you tend to get that with porsche lol! Its a bit like rolex @BondandBigM being the exception there to prove the rule eh mate :biggrin:


 What the feck's going on with that 911's front wheel? :huh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice one @Davey P i wish it was mine! Lovely colour, looks better in a solid blue and with the 17's it takes me back to the understatement of the early 356 from the rear 3/4 with the wheels nicely tucked in, yes i like it very much indeed. I bet it would look good with a matching hard top for the winter (do they do them?) yeh a lovely car and 80k is good.

yep reminds me of a modern take on this...it has a purity of line david a purity of line. And like you say they are very well made cars. Have you felt that first porsche precision? The one you only feel in a porsche after driving one for the first time? Where the arc of your arms on the wheel seem to be to the same degree as the arc of your ankle on the throttle? It might just be me that, but there was something there that awlays felt unique.

[IMG alt="Image result for porsche 356 speedster" data-ratio="58.50"]https://cdn.classicdigest.com/live/carimg/157601_157700/157609_f3c10addac0bdb30.jpg[/IMG]



it'salivejim said:


> What the feck's going on with that 911's front wheel? :huh:


 its a paper photo and its bent



BondandBigM said:


> That's what I said but
> 
> Unfortunately they did have some evidence to the contrary
> 
> ...


 oh dear ive been done once in 1998, 3 pints for doing 62mph in a 40 zone in a 3.6 XJS.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And @Davey P don't forget you'll need a proper coat for top down winter driving.










:biggrin:

I'm not sure what Big M was least impressed with, driving around in Beemer in the dead of winter with the roof down or the coat, possibly both.

She used the word @rse a lot

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> And @Davey P don't forget you'll need a proper coat for top down winter driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some of that gear youve got might be an investment one day it might be worth a fortune!

https://howtospendit.ft.com/vehicles/204309-collecting-vintage-motoring-kit


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> She used the word @rse a lot


 Especially if you've left the tags on.

:laughing2dw:

I did that, terrible chafing.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

look at the price of this blokes old goggles!

[IMG alt="From left: vintage motoring goggles, £395 from Bentleys. Ciccio racing shoes from Bradley Price's collection" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.ft.com/__origami/service/image/v2/images/raw/https%3A%2F%2Fs3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com%2Fhtsi-ez-prod%2Fez%2Fimages%2F8%2F1%2F7%2F8%2F1528718-1-eng-GB%2F04-L1080915.jpg?width=620&dpr=1&format=jpg&source=htsi[/IMG]



WRENCH said:


> Especially if you've left the tags on.
> 
> :laughing2dw:
> 
> I did that, terrible chafing.


 ive found some boots and goggles for you too matey!

good job they dont put tags in underpants eh.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> look at the price of this blokes old goggles!
> 
> [IMG alt="From left: vintage motoring goggles, £395 from Bentleys. Ciccio racing shoes from Bradley Price's collection" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.ft.com/__origami/service/image/v2/images/raw/https%3A%2F%2Fs3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com%2Fhtsi-ez-prod%2Fez%2Fimages%2F8%2F1%2F7%2F8%2F1528718-1-eng-GB%2F04-L1080915.jpg?width=620&dpr=1&format=jpg&source=htsi[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 are those glasses available on the NHS?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> are those glasses available on the NHS?


 well when you are a middle manager in the nhs then all sorts becomes available so maybe!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

You need one of them goggle coats when you're out in your open top Porsche.










And a pair of these,


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> some of that gear youve got might be an investment one day it might be worth a fortune!
> 
> https://howtospendit.ft.com/vehicles/204309-collecting-vintage-motoring-kit


 Again some of the original vintage C.P. Company stuff is getting to be worth a few quid.



Especially the original Mille Miglia coats. And there is a watch thing going with them as well as cars although as far as Big M is concerned it all falls on deaf ears.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> You need one of them goggle coats when you're out in your open top Porsche.
> 
> And a pair of these,


 Still have mine, they were mandatory when wearing a cold (useless :taz: ) Barbour jacket, so as to avoid waterlogged/freezing legs!!

:yes:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Still have mine, they were mandatory when wearing a cold (useless :taz: ) Barbour jacket, so as to avoid waterlogged/freezing legs!!
> 
> :yes:


 I've heard other people complaining their Barbour wax jackets weren't very warm but one of mine, with a quilted lining, is the warmest jacket I've ever had.I only need a tshirt under it in any weather.

Mind you my other Barbours including a Bedale aren't too toasty.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, I don't think this thread could go much further off topic..... :laughing2dw:

For the record, I won't be needing a coat, or goggles, or a hat, because the top won't be coming down if the weather is rainy, or cold, or snowing :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Still have mine, they were mandatory when wearing a cold (useless :taz: ) Barbour jacket, so as to avoid waterlogged/freezing legs!!
> 
> :yes:


 Interestingly, for the patriot.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/9105676/Inside-the-Barbour-factory-in-pictures.html?image=4

and

http://www.waxedcotton.com/



Davey P said:


> Because the top won't be coming down if the weather is rainy, or cold, or snowing :thumbs_up:


 You really should, my brother always drives with the top off, and he's always amazed at how many people know what his job is, because they keep on shouting "Banker" when he drives by.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a pair of those Barbour chaps...I think I wore them once...only because the Barbour 'Beaufort' jacket I bought was the worst coat ever. Even with the genuine fur liner, it was freezing...the wind didn't bother going round you...it went straight through. It stank to high heaven of wax and you had to take it off before getting in the car so the wax didn't smear all over the seats. I hung it up in the potting shed at work where it stayed for the next 20 years, regularly going mouldy each winter. I expect it's still there now.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Still have mine, they were mandatory when wearing a cold (useless :taz: ) Barbour jacket, so as to avoid waterlogged/freezing legs!!
> 
> :yes:


 is that tartan the culf clan?



Roger the Dodger said:


> I had a pair of those Barbour chaps...I think I wore them once...only because the Barbour 'Beaufort' jacket I bought was the worst coat ever. Even with the genuine fur liner, it was freezing...the wind didn't bother going round you...it went straight through. It stank to high heaven of wax and you had to take it off before getting in the car so the wax didn't smear all over the seats. I hung it up in the potting shed at work where it stayed for the next 20 years, regularly going mouldy each winter. I expect it's still there now.... :laughing2dw:


 warm pile lining rog...try putting that into the nhs website next time you need a diagnosis online.

you wouldnt want to get that mixed up with you monthly prescription.

@Davey P maybe a porsche suppository is in order


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I don't think this thread could go much further off topic..... :laughing2dw:


 Sorry 



Davey P said:


> For the record, I won't be needing a coat, or goggles, or a hat, because the top won't be coming down if the weather is rainy, or cold, or snowing :thumbs_up:


 Back on 'Porsche' topic...

Dave, where do you put the skis & will you now, also, be seen wearing lederhosen ?

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I don't think this thread could go much further off topic..... :laughing2dw:
> 
> For the record, I won't be needing a coat, or goggles, or a hat, because the top won't be coming down if the weather is rainy, or cold, or snowing :thumbs_up:


 I've had loads of convertibles over the years. You get plenty of nice sharp sunny days in winter, top down, big coat and heater on full blast.

But as @WRENCH points out you do get a bit of verbal from pedestrians.

At first Big M used to ask why they were shouting at us.

Dodgy looking old bald bloke wearing a coat with goggles with an even older bird beside him in a convertible Beemer

with the roof down

in winter.

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to work it out dear.

:biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Dave, where do you put the skis & will you now, also, be seen wearing lederhosen ? :biggrin:


 I'm going to have a few test runs at the weekend to see what will fit in the Boxster. It's got two boots, so I should be OK for luggage space if I pack carefully, but not sure if my skis will fit inside the car yet. Not a problem if they don't, I can call in a few favours from my mates if the planks need transporting anywhere :thumbsup:

Oh, and it's a no to the lederhosen... probably... :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> I'm going to have a few test runs at the weekend to see what will fit in the Boxster. It's got two boots, so I should be OK for luggage space if I pack carefully, but not sure if my skis will fit inside the car yet. Not a problem if they don't, I can call in a few favours from my mates if the planks need transporting anywhere :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and it's a no to the lederhosen... probably... :laughing2dw:












Job sorted

:biggrin:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely looking car :thumbsup: enjoy

How about a competition ? Name for this car .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> Lovely looking car :thumbsup: enjoy
> 
> How about a competition ? Name for this car .


 Good idea, I will set up a competition on a separate thread sometime to name my car :thumbs_up: It will be interesting to see what you crazy kids come up with....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Good idea, I will set up a competition on a separate thread sometime to name my car :thumbs_up: It will be interesting to see what you crazy kids come up with....


 i used to think the lyrics were boxster...








Nigelp said:


> crazy kids come up with....


 how about daves porsche?

[IMG alt="Image result for trigger only fools" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ylgV8OyTIFg/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> how about daves porsche?


 Hang on, the competition hasn't even started yet mate. Don't try to gain an unfair advantage by getting your entry in early (that's just the sort of dirty tactic I would try......  )


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Hang on, the competition hasn't even started yet mate. Don't try to gain an unfair advantage by getting your entry in early (that's just the sort of dirty tactic I would try......  )


 ok dave

i'll have a think






ive got an idea.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> ok dave
> 
> i'll have a think
> 
> ive got an idea.


 Good, because the last one was rubbish :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Good, because the last one was rubbish :laughing2dw:


 cheers dave, so when we gettin the competition going then dave


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

is this the prize dave?

[IMG alt="Image result for win a porsche boxster" data-ratio="129.95"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSmuZbijklP81vDhAHYzSCCwOU1suu1KmH8kQRa5wsMzx0xy714QQ&s[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> is this the prize dave?
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for win a porsche boxster" data-ratio="129.95"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSmuZbijklP81vDhAHYzSCCwOU1suu1KmH8kQRa5wsMzx0xy714QQ&s[/IMG]


 No.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris Eubank cos he was a Posh Boxer? :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> Chris Eubank cos he was a Posh Boxer? :biggrin:


 In that case then, owz about,

"Monocle" then ?

:aggressive:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, these suggestions so far are a bit... er... how can I put it.... :Snore:

Maybe it will focus the mind if I put up a decent prize...? (and the first person to say there aren't any decent prizes available in my collection will be disqualified) :laughing2dw:

Give me a few mins and I'll start a new competition thread, although this one has gone waaaay off topic anyway


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice wheels! How about "Popeye" then? :yes:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> It's limited to 155mph - the auto box might be 154 mph but I'd put in high octane fuel and it was on a downhill stretch :biggrin: plus I weigh less than 20kg which is the weight they normally test with on passenger seat.
> 
> Stable with the right tyres - Bridgestone uni direction tyres were awful for tramlining I switched to Conti's and very stable since.
> 
> I had one of these in the boot given we were passing through Bastogne


 cant beat the real thing wren :biggrin:

deano










p.si have a 1/16 heng long one too!










sorry Davey but its all german :biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

deano1956 said:


> cant beat the real thing wren :biggrin:
> 
> deano
> 
> ...


 Impressive piece of metal, Deano, unlike the gear spigots on the heng long - I meant to replace my tracks and drive spigots to metal but never got around to it. Mine's in the loft now and has been for a couple of years :biggrin:

Some of the Shermans in Bastogne act as painful reminders to the power of the German weaponry - clean holes punched through the armour - one has to feel for the poor buggers in those things


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself to a Porsche before my 60th birthday (in March) so I went to have a look at a Boxster at a garage in Norwich yesterday "just out of interest"....... I think you can all probably guess what happened next! :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be picking it up on Tuesday 5th November


 Guy


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Very nice mate...There a lot of car for the money you can get them for now...
Here's a picture of my Coxster I owned...















I traded it in for this...








Which then got traded in for the Coxsters big brother...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob.B said:


> Which then got traded in for the Coxsters big brother...


 Oooh, very nice mate, I like the Coxster's big brother... I did originally want a Cayman, but wasn't prepared to spend £10k on an entry level high mileage 2006 model. However, by the time I've finished with the Boxster I think a Cayman might be the next logical step up. I can't think of many other cars that are better looking or more desirable (to me) than that :thumbsup:


----------



## Willo (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice upgrades there Rob - love the RS4.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Oooh, very nice mate, I like the Coxster's big brother... I did originally want a Cayman, but wasn't prepared to spend £10k on an entry level high mileage 2006 model. However, by the time I've finished with the Boxster I think a Cayman might be the next logical step up. I can't think of many other cars that are better looking or more desirable (to me) than that :thumbsup:


 stick with the boxster dave...you need spare cash for other things.

like skiing and bread. and beer,



Rob.B said:


> Very nice mate...There a lot of car for the money you can get them for now...
> Here's a picture of my Coxster I owned...
> 
> I traded it in for this...
> ...


 turbo s next?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> stick with the boxster dave...you need spare cash for other things.


 I plan to use the Boxster as a stepping stone to a Cayman - If it doesn't bankrupt me first :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I plan to use the Boxster as a stepping stone to a Cayman - If it doesn't bankrupt me first :laughing2dw:


 it wont it all hype they are cheap to run, plenty of indi specialists clubs and parts its as easy as a honda accord and the drive shafts are cheaper.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> I plan to use the Boxster as a stepping stone to a Cayman - If it doesn't bankrupt me first :laughing2dw:


 Of all things a Porker with no or the age old story of "lost" service history.

No disrespect my man but 99.9% of dealers and a fair percentage of the general public won't touch it with a barge pole

Unless it is really and I mean really cheap.


----------

